# Vorschau auf die Advanced Photoshop und Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 11/10



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Freunde der Bildbearbeitung. Auch diesen Monat gibt es wieder eine Vorschau auf die kommende Ausgabe der Advanced Photoshop sowie der Photoshop Creative.

*Advanced Photoshop - Ausgabe 11/10*




*Ratgeber/Porträts*

Porträt: Shotopop
Cineastische Photoshop-Kunst
Die Welt der Infografiken
Tipps & Tricks Experten präsentieren kleine Kniffe und nützliche Tricks
Geheimtipps der Photoshop-Pioniere: Ralf Mack

*Workshops*

Schritt-für-Schritt: 12 Typographische Effekte
Masterclass: Professionelle In jedem Fall die richtige Füllmethode
Masterclass: Designer-Battle: Glamouröse Beauty-Retusche
Masterclass: Detailgetreue Märchenlandschaften
Schritt-für-Schritt: Informative Grafiken ansprechend gestalten
Masterclass: Unterteilen & Subtrahieren mit CS5

*Heft-CD *

25 Strukturfotos
12 Vektorgrafiken von Media Militia
56 Pinselspitzen von Fudgegraphics
20 exklusive Stockfotos von Photos To GO
Auszug aus dem Video-Workshop Power-Workshops: Webdesign mit Photoshop von und mit Philip Fuchslocher und René Schulze
Auszug aus dem Buch Digital Painting von David Felle


*Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 11/10*





Leserprofil Sandra Sambolec
Interview mit Illustrator Dan Buller
Ratgeber: Photoshop und Farbe
Technik-Tipp: Tonung
Technik des Monats: Vektorbilder schnell tunen
Photoshop creative hilft Leser fragen, wir antworten
Checkpoint: Filtersammlung Tiffen Dfx Version 2

*Tutorials*

Farbenfrohes Aufklappbuch
Modernes Märchen
Vektorporträt mit Photoshop erstellen
Schreiben mit Licht
Falten entfernen
Vintage-Effekt
Digital gemalt: Venedig abstrakt
Farbstiche bekämpfen
Selbstgemachter Geschenkgutschein
Idyllisches Herbstporträt
Gegenstände in ungewohnter Form
Malen wie Mondrian

*Heft-CD *

Projektdateien für  das Nachvollziehen der Tutorials
Videotraining Adobe Photoshop CS5 für digitale Fotografie von Galileo Design.
20 hochwertige Stockfotos von Photos To Go
Strukturfotos, Pinsel und Vektoren von We Graphics, Fudge Graphics und Go Media

Disclaimer: tutorials.de und der Sonic Media Verlag haben eine Partnerschaft, bei der ihr vorab von den neuesten Ausgaben erfahrt und in Contests/Gewinnspielen Ausgaben und Mini-Abos gewinnen könnt.


----------

